# We have eggs! Yay! Kinda



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/angelhologram/image.jpg?t=1367080803

So my satinette/oriental frills have laid eggs. I've been in the hospital the past three days and sick for a while before that with appendicitis ( yes I'm ok) so I'm not sure when they were laid. But there is just one teensy weensy problem..... There is three eggs. One is noticeably bigger than the other two. So what should I do? Keep all three and hope with good nutrition they can care for all of them, cull the big one and leave the other two or cull one/both of the small ones? I only have one pair right now so I would really like some babies.


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/angelhologram/image-1.jpg?t=1366995973

Here's a closer shot of the eggs


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That depends on how old the eggs are and if they have viable hatchlings inside, early on one could be tossed,but if they are older than say 6 days and fertile you may not want too, the problem is it is stressful to raise three, but with your helping it can be done, if there is a small one it may get looked over for feedings with the biggers hogging the feedings, but three eggs is unusual so you may have two hens and not even have to worry about it, if the eggs are clear and not fertile they can sit them anyway like if they were the fake eggs people use for hatch control. Also, if they're a true pair all three may not be fertile and then all is fine.


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

Honestly I thought they were both males by the amount of fighting they did. They would coo and head bob and scrape their wings and had such bad fights I almost separated them. Now with the nest building behavior it's just as confusing. BOTH birds are bringing in nesting materials and both birds are actually building the nest depending on which one happens to be sitting on the eggs at the time. Haha crazy birds


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

Well this is still a Yay! for me. I definitely have two hens as there re now four eggs. I'm ok with that because at least I know FOR SURE their genders. I called the guy I got one of them from and he said to let them sit on them because there is a SLIGHT possibility one might e fertile. He did say that the guy I got the other bird from kept it in with homers so there is a possibility of a mixed bird. Would a satinette x homer cause a larger egg size?


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

Actually I'm going to post the egg size question in the genetics section


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats wonderful.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

So you have two hens and there is a chance one or two of the eggs are fertile.
The art of a good nest is partly on the pigeon and partly the human. 
If the babies hatch on a flat floor they can get splayed legs but if there is sufficient nesting materials and a well woven nest this is never a problem.
I find a variety of nesting materials work well together. Small sticks, long and short pine needles, hay and straw. Sometimes I put sand or sawdust in the bottom of the nest boxes or lots of chopped up straw.
It will be interesting to see how your two hens parent the babies if they have any.


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah, IF they have any babies I was curious to see if they stop feeding them around 4weeks and I have to take over or if one will assume the role of "dad" and continue to feed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Angelhologram said:


> Yeah, IF they have any babies I was curious to see if they stop feeding them around 4weeks and I have to take over or if one will assume the role of "dad" and continue to feed.


They should be eating on their own at four weeks. So you would have to watch them before that.


----------

